# findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??



## santos (7. Aug. 2011)

Im Bild Tiefe = 140 cm


----------



## muschtang (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

ja, viel klarer bekommt man es nicht!


----------



## Janski (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

Hi Santos,

klar ist dein Wasser schon 
Es geht noch deutlich klarer aber dazu benötigst du nen großen Filter und viel Pflanzen 



MfG
Jan


----------



## toschbaer (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

ach-
und da bist Du Dir sicher! 

Wie sieht Dein Wasser aus -Jan?


LG Friedhelm


----------



## Janski (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

Hi Toschbear, 

das ist klar wie Trinkwasser 
Ich kann Bilder entweder hier oder in einem neuen Thread einstellen ?? 


MfG
Jan


----------



## santos (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

dann stell sie doch mal hier rein.
Ja ich bin die ganze Zeit auf der Suche nach Wasserpflanzen habe jetzt mal einiges an __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut rein gemacht mal schauen wie es jetzt wird. aber eigentlich bin ich recht zufrieden.
Da es ja mein erster Teich ist und ich fast Anfänger war(bin) bin ich mit diesem Ergebnis zufrieden.
Habe mir heute mal noch ne neue Pumpe (16000l) bestellt von ECO und zudem noch Filtermaterial um einen weiteren Filter in Eigenregie zu bauen.


Also wenn jemand Wasserpflanzen hat,bitte melden.

Lg


----------



## toschbaer (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

Hallo Jan,
wenn Du Bilder einstellen möchtest - k!
Aber bitte so, dass man auch die Schwanzspitzen von den Stören sehen kann! 


Natürlich habe ich Teichpflanzen und auch eine -wie ich finde -große Auswah; aber ich verschicke nicht mehr!
Die Paketdienste benötigen für die Zustellung teilweise einfach zu lange, so dass die Pflanzen es leider nicht überstehen-selbst wenn man sich die größte Mühe beim Verpacken gibt...

Also wenn - zu uns kommen und sich frische Pflanzen aussuchen. 



LG
Friedhelm


----------



## ONYX (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

@santos: Wenn du Koi hast, sind Wasserpest und Hornkraut keine gute Idee. Deinen Koi wirds bestimmt gefallen, aber auch nur so lange, bis nix mehr übrig ist 

LG


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

Klar geht das klarer ... 

Brauchst nur einen Polfilter vor`s Objektiv schrauben :__ nase

Spaß beiseite ... dein Wasser ist klar


----------



## pema (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

Meine Güte,
was für eine Diskussion? Was willst du denn noch in deinem Teich sehen...das Leben unter den Steinen 

petra


----------



## Gaa11 (7. Aug. 2011)

schau mal hier mein Wasser

sorry nun aber hier mein Wasser


----------



## santos (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

Wunderschönes Wasser und auch die Bauart ist hübsch.
Wieso schreibst du sorry?? Bei solch einem Wasser würde ich auch etwas angeben 
Hast du nen Tip um so ein Wasser hin zu bekommen??
Denn darum geht es hier ja, viele Pflanzen hast du nicht,oder täuscht das?

MfG Santos


----------



## Gaa11 (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

Hallo ja muss noch einige Pflanzen kaufen das wasser habe ich mit diesem Produkt so klar bekommen und es ist über den ganzen sommer so gebklieben.

http://www.weitz-wasserwelt.de/home-page-products/algenkiller-protect-150g.html


----------



## Gaa11 (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

des weiteren filtere ich mein Wasser 2 mal am Tag mit einem Poolfilter ca 2 Stunden  und habe einen 3 Kammerfilter der Läuft tag und nacht das Wasser läuft dann über den kleinen Bachlauf zurück.


----------



## Eugen (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*



Gaa11 schrieb:


> Hallo ja muss noch einige Pflanzen kaufen das wasser habe ich mit diesem Produkt so klar bekommen und es ist über den ganzen sommer so gebklieben.
> 
> http://www.weitz-wasserwelt.de/home-page-products/algenkiller-protect-150g.html





Hallo Gaa,oder wie immer du heißt 
klar,bleibt das Wasser da klar.
Warum ??
Deswegen : 150g enthalten 0,2g N-(1,1-Dimethylethyl)-N'-ethyl-6-(methylthio)-1,3,5-triazin- 2,4-diamin
Dieses Wundermittel taucht jedes Jahr hier auf.


----------



## Gaa11 (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

ist dieses mittel unbedenklich ????? meinen Fischen geht es gut.Oder ????


----------



## Eugen (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

Frag mal Tante Google.
Ob es deinen Fischen gut geht ??? Keine Ahnung.
Aber deinen Seerosen gehts wohl nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Gaa11 (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

wenn du das mittel so gut beschreiben kannst musst doch auch wissen ob es unbedenklich ist.


----------



## Eugen (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

Such mal im Netz nach "Terbutryn" .
Dann kannst du dir selbst ein Bild machen.


----------



## Gaa11 (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

aber dieser Name taucht in der Produktbeschreibung unter Inhaltstoffe gar nicht auf.


----------



## Eugen (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

Wer lesen kann, ... 
Aber unter "Wirkstoff"
Und warum geben sie wohl den komplizierten IUPAC-Namen an ?

Edit flüstert mir grad,dass es langsam "off topic" wird.


----------



## troll20 (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

Hallo Santos, 

die Klarheit des Wassers kann man nicht unbedingt durch ein Foto von oben bestimmen, denn da spiele viele Faktoren mit rein die nicht unbedigt der Realität entsprechen. Nimm dir doch ein durchsichtiges Glas und füll es mit deinem Teichwasser, wenn es dann aussieht wie das aus dem Wasserhahn + ein paar kleinst Lebewesen kannst du es nicht mehr wirklich verbessern.
Nach meinen Erfahrungen verbessert sich die Sichtiefe, durch den Einsatz von flachen Ufern bis in den Tiefbereich und einen hellen Untergrund erheblich und das bei gleichem Wasser nur durch den verstärkten Einfall von Licht und dessen Reflektion.
Man könnte auch, wenn man mittig vom Teich einen Pflanzfreien bereich hat, eine hellblau Folie auf einen m² auslegen und schon ist  ein extremer Unterschied sichtbar, sofern kein Bodengrund aufgewirbelt wurde 

Was den Einsatz von irgen welchen Zusatzmitteln angeht.....
da schweige ich lieber und Aplaudieren meinen Nachbarn täglich wenn er mir sein Pool zeigt der mit allem möglichen Zeugs auf destilertem Wasserniveau gehalten wird.
Sei es Chlor, Ozon u.s.w     u.s.f. 

Gruß René


----------



## günter-w (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

Habe das Thema in den Koibereich verschoben dort passt das besser
Gruß Günter


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

Liebe Teichfreunde,
das ist eine Diskussion um des Kaisers Bart,
in etwa als ob man angeregt diskutiert: _"Bin ich groß?"_ 

Das MISST man, und zwar mit einer Secchi-Scheibe!
Wer nicht zwei Linke hat, sollte das leicht basteln können
und bekommt damit reproduzierbare und vergleichbare Werte.


----------



## Doc (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

Wer misst, misst Mist


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

... und wer NICHT misst, 
muss raten und literarisch kreativ werden;
trotzdem kann er seine Fakten so nicht nachvollziehbar kommunizieren.
Jeder wie er will - ich hab halt lieber gebastelt.

Ich kann euch aus Erfahrung berichten,
dass die Secchi-Tiefe als Messwert erstaunlich einwandfrei feststellbar ist:
D.h. z.B. in 1,80 m Tiefe sieht man´s noch eindeutig und in 1,90 m Tiefe nimmer.
Bei mir schwankt die über´s Jahr zwischen 1,70 m und nicht mehr feststellbar,
weil der Teich nur 3,70 tief ist. (Da kannst eben keine 5 m messen.)


----------



## Doc (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

Doooch, kannste  Aber dann nimmt die Wassertiefe mit der Zeit ab


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

Ähhhh ... ja ... gut;
und hat noch jemand etwas SINNVOLLES zum Thema zu sagen?


----------



## Elfriede (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: findet ihr das Wasser ist klar??*

Hallo zusammen,

in der Zeit, die hier schon sinnlos über die subjektive Klarheit eines Teichs geschrieben wurde, hätte sich jeder, der noch keine hat, leicht eine Secchischeibe basteln können, denn die wenigen Utensilien, die es dazu braucht, findet man in jedem Haushalt. 

Mit diesem sinnvollen Gerät kann man auch die Farbe des Wassers genau beurteilen. Zum Beispie: Ich  kann  ein Glas Teichwasser von der Oberfläche nicht von einem Glas Leitungswasser unterscheiden, beide sind glasklar. Lasse ich aber die Secchischeibe ins Wasser, kann ich genau feststellen, dass bei 50cm Tiefe bereits ein Gelbstich vorhanden ist, bei 80 cm Tiefe ist das Wasser schon grünlich trüb  und  bei 100-110 cm ist bei mir Schluss,- jedenfalls war das heute so- 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

